# Where's the Hardheads



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Gonna be hitting up the tangier sound out of Deale Island this weekend, anyone having any luck with the croaker around there?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Singletjeff said:


> Gonna be hitting up the tangier sound out of Deale Island this weekend, anyone having any luck with the croaker around there?


 Look at the post below this one . Haven't you been reading my reports ?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

C'mon Mike....ya didn't say where?!!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> C'mon Mike....ya didn't say where?!!


 I've already given the most detailed reports I can without giving the exact GPS #'s ! Jeesh ! Read my lips : Go shallow anywhere around the Deal Island/Lower Wicomico/Monie area and you will score . Nightime is the right time :beer:


----------

